# Ice Cream Recipes



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

I got my Christmas present from my in-laws last night and it was the ice cream maker attachment for my KA!   In my mind, it's never too cold for ice cream so I'd love it if you could post some good ice cream recipies I could experiment with.  TIA!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

This is my all time favorite homemade ice cream. My mom used to make it all the time when I was a kid.

Butter Pecan Ice Cream

1 1/2C chopped pecans
4Tbsp. butter(DO NOT SUBSTITUTE MARGARINE!!)

Cook over medium heat 10-15 minutes, stirring often to keep pecans from burning.

1 small box instant vanila pudding
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 large can evaporated milk
1/2C. sugar
1tsp. vanilla
1/2 gallon whole milk(or less- depending on size of ice cream maker)
4oz. cool whip

Mix together everything except whole milk & cool whip well. Fold in cool whip. Pour into ice cream maker, add whole milk to finish filling. Freeze until firm.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, crewsk, that sounds so good--thank you!  Butter Pecan is one of my favorites, too.  I like that it doesn't call for heavy cream and a lot of eggs.  It keeps it a little healthier!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

I also like the fact that it dosen't have to be cooked or refigerated before freezing it. If you want to chill it before hand, just be sure to fold in the cool whip right before freezing it. If not, it will loose it's "air" & the ice cream won't be as "fluffly".


----------



## runninduo (Dec 29, 2004)

Making homemade ice cream is the best.

I have the Ben and Jerry's ice cream recipe book and it's the best. (You can also get the recipes online).  The recipe calls for uncooked eggs; I dont like the idea of serving uncooked eggs to others, so I've used egg beaters every time.........I can't imagine it needing to taste any better.

The basic "sweet cream base" is-

2 Large Eggs
3/4 cup of Sugar
2 cups of Heavy or Whipping Cream
1 cup of Milk

Whisk the eggs in a mixing bowl until light and fluffy (1-2 minutes).  Whisk in the sugar a little at a time, then continue whisking until completely blended (1 min more).  Pour in the cream and the milk and whisk to blend.  Pour into ice cream maker.  Makes a generous quart.

You can add 2 tsp of vanilla extract or 2 tsp of peppermint extract with the milk to make vanilla or mint ice cream.  Also, you can add crushed cookies or choclate bars (any kind) during hte last 2 minutes of the churning.  I've yet to make any other flavor but a vanilla or mint base.

I don't have time to type in a chocolate recipe, but i do know they are online.

ENjoy.

Laurie


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks, Laurie!  I'm going to Google Ben & Jerry now!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 29, 2004)

These are a few favorites. If you want a specific flavor, let me know!

Buttermilk Ice Cream 
4 c Buttermilk, low fat 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 c Corn syrup 
1/2 c Lemon juice 
Zest of 4 lemons, grated 
1 c Fruit, chopped (berries, peaches, pear, mango, banana, etc) - OPT

1.In a bowl, combine well the buttermilk, corn syrup, lemon juice, sugar, and zest. Fold in chopped fruit if using. Freeze mixture in an ice-cream freezer, according to directions. 

Bittersweet Chocolate Sorbet 
1 c Sugar 
2/3 c Cocoa powder, good quality (I use Valrona) 
1 1/2 c Water 
1 ts Vanilla extract 
2 tb Brandy or rum (opt) 

1.Combine sugar and cocoa powder in a heavy-bottomed saucepan. Gradually mix in the water. Stir it in a little at a time to make a paste. 
2.Place over medium heat, bring to a simmer, and stir until the sugar dissolves. Increase the heat and bring to a boil. Boil the syrup until it is a dark, glossy brown, 1 to 2 minutes. 
3.Pour the mixture into a bowl and stir in the vanilla and liquor. Cover and chill until very cold. 
4.Pour the chocolate sorbet mixture into an ice cream maker and freeze according to directions. 

Honey Gelato 
1 pk Unflavored gelatin 
1/2 c Nonfat dry milk 
2 c Milk, skim 
1/2 c Honey 
1 ts Orange juice 
1 ts Lemon juice 
2 Egg whites 

1.Mix gelatin and dry milk in a saucepan. Stir in skim milk, cook over low heat, stirring constantly until gelatin dissolves. Remove from heat. 
2.Stir in honey and juices. Pour into a cake pan and freeze for 1 hour. 
3.Pour the mixture into a chilled bowl and add the egg whites. Beat at high speed with an electric mixer until mixture is fluffy. Return to freezer container, cover, and freeze until firm. 

Hazelnut Ice Cream
1 c Milk 
1 c Whipping cream 
3/4 c Light brown sugar, packed 
pn Salt 
5  Egg yolks 
1/4 c Hazelnut liqueur 
1 c Hazelnuts, toasted

1.Combine milk, cream, sugar and salt in a deep saucepan. Bring to boil, stirring occasionally. 
2.Beat egg yolks in large bowl, and whisk in hot cream mixture slowly in a steady stream. 
3.Strain mixture into a clean bowl. Stir in liqueur. Cool to room temperature. Cover and chill overnight. Freeze in ice cream maker according to manufacturer's instructions, adding hazelnuts just before ice cream is done.

Green Tea Ice Cream 
4 c Milk 
1/2 tb Japanese green tea, powdered 
15  Egg yolks 
2 1/2 c Sugar 
1 c Cream 
1 c Half and half 

1.Bring milk to a boil. Remove from heat and add green tea. Mix well.
2.In a separate bowl, beat egg yolks and sugar together until they form a ribbon. 
3.Combine egg mixture and milk, then strain into saucepan. Cook over medium-high heat until just before mixture reaches a boil. Remove from the heat and cool completely over ice water.
4.Beat heavy cream and half and half over ice water until frothy. Pour into egg mixture and mix well. Process in ice cream maker according to manufacturer's instructions. Freeze for 2-3 hours before serving.

Gingerbread Ice Cream
1/4 c Raisins, dark 
2 tb Rum, dark 
2/3 c Milk 
1/3 c Sugar 
2  Eggs 
1 tb Molasses 
1 c Heavy cream 
1 tb Vanilla 
1/3 c Gingersnaps, crushed 

1.Chop raisins and toss with rum. Set aside. 
2.Heat milk and sugar in a saucepan, but do not boil. 
3.Beat eggs and molasses. Stir in a little hot milk to temper, then add remaining eggs to milk. Stir over low heat until mixture thickens, 2-3 minutes. Cover and chill. 
4.Stir in heavy cream and vanilla. Freeze in ice cream maker according to directions. Add soaked raisins/rum and crushed gingersnaps to ice cream just before ice cream is finished.

Peanut Butter Dream
2  Eggs 
1/3 c Sugar 
1 c Peanut butter, creamy or crunchy
1/2 c Light corn syrup 
2 c Heavy cream 
1 c Milk 
2 ts Vanilla 

1.In medium bowl, beat eggs until frothy. Gradually beat in sugar until dissolved. 
2.Add peanut butter and corn syrup, beat until well blended. Stir in cream, milk and vanilla. Add peanut mixture to ice cream maker. Follow manufacturer's instructions for freezing.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2004)

I love ice cream!  These all sound great.

Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 30, 2004)

Kansasgirl, these all sound amazing--THANK YOU!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 4, 2005)

PABaker if you like to try something a bit exotic here are two more recipes.  

Mango Icecream 

Mango Puree - 1 Can (sold in most Asian markets - Try Indian or any other Asian store)
1 pint heavy cream
1 can condensed milk
1 can of evaporated milk


Mix all these together with a handblender until well incorporated.  Pour in a plastic container with a cover and place in the freezer.  After an hour remove and stir to break the ice crystals.  Place once again in the freezer for a couple of hours and remove and stir once again.  Cover with seran wrap and place lid on the container and let it freeze.  

Remove 20 minutes before serving.  You can also make popsicles out of it.  Once great way to make them is using small sterofoam cups and insert a popsicle stick in it.  Once frozen you can remove and place in a large ziploc bag. 

Lychee Icecream

2 pints heavy cream
1 can evaporated milk
1 can condensed milk
1 can Lychees in light syrup (again available readily in all asian stores)

Place all the ingredients and mix with a handblender.  Follow the same freezing process. 

Lychees are an acquired taste but once you get a taste of them they are like no other fruit - they are simply addictive and the icecream is super addictive.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Is this Heaven?  (Will someone pinch me?)

Mango...Lychee Ice Creams...Honey Gelato....  Ahhhhhhh....!


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

This is another awesome recipe.

Velvet Dessert Cream
2  Eggs, well beaten 
2 c Milk 
1 c Brown sugar,l packed 
4 tb Instant coffee granules 
1/2 c Liquor (Irish whiskey, Irish cream, brandy, Kahlua, rum, etc) 
2 ts Vanilla 
2 c Whipping cream 

1.In a medium saucepan, combine beaten eggs, milk, brown sugar and instant coffee. Cook and stir over medium-low heat until sugar and coffee dissolve and mixture thickens slightly.
2.Remove from heat; stir in whiskey or brandy. Cool to room temperature. Stir in vanilla and whipping cream. 
3.Pour mixture into ice cream maker and freeze according to manufacturer's directions.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2005)

kaluha ice cream... WOW.  

Wish I had a bowl right now!


----------



## Garry Martin (Aug 13, 2006)

How do you get the ice cream to be very firm or a little hard. Mine always comes out like a frozen half thick milk shake. It may take it a minute to start melting.

Gman
garrymartin@minister.com


----------



## licia (Aug 13, 2006)

I've noticed several of those who make ice cream on the Food network, pack theirs in a container and put it in the freezer for a short while. Ina, Paula, Giada - all do, for sure.


----------



## Garry Martin (Aug 13, 2006)

*Homemade Ice Cream*

Thanks so much for the reply:  
I also put it in the freezer. However, I remember as a child my aunt did not have to do that, it was hard enough that the paddle was real think with the ice cream. Anyway I will continue to put my in the freezer.

Gman
garrymartin_minister@yahoo.com


----------



## Garry Martin (Aug 20, 2006)

*Can't Wait*

I am delighted at the recipes for the ice cream. I can't wait to try some of them.  Yall's did great. It is nice to have a place like this to go, us men that have never cooked very much and are having to help out at home now. 

Gman


----------



## kleenex (Aug 20, 2006)

don't forget the classic vanilla icrecream flavored with squid ink.


----------



## Garry Martin (Aug 20, 2006)

*Squid Ink*

What is Squid Ink 

Gman


----------



## Alix (May 21, 2013)

Bump! Here is a TRULY old thread. I hope Andy is here today as my question is for him. 

Andy (or anyone else who makes ice cream), I'm looking at the recipe posted by kansasgirl on page one. If I sub out the sugar with maple syrup is it a straight one to one switch?


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2013)

Alix said:


> Bump! Here is a TRULY old thread. I hope Andy is here today as my question is for him.
> 
> Andy (or anyone else who makes ice cream), I'm looking at the recipe posted by kansasgirl on page one. If I sub out the sugar with maple syrup is it a straight one to one switch?




Alix, just go here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-tuesday-may-21-2013-a-85664.html#post1268712


P.S.  I don't think it's a 1-1 swap.  The maple syrup seems sweeter.


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 21, 2013)

This sounds delicious! 



kansasgirl said:


> This is another awesome recipe.
> 
> Velvet Dessert Cream
> 2  Eggs, well beaten
> ...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2013)

Maple Syrup is somewhat sweeter than is sugar.  But it also has a rich flavor all it's own.  Thing maple fudge.  Too much can make it almost irritating in the back of your throat.  But combined with nuts, and the cream, eggs, etc., that richness is buffered, making maple ice cream the exception to that rule.  Also, the liquid component of the maple syrup has to be factored into the recipe.  I would use half sugar and half maple.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...Also, the liquid component of the maple syrup has to be factored into the recipe.  I would use half sugar and half maple.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Chief, the recipe I posted handles the liquid issue by calling for the syrup to be reduced.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, the recipe I posted handles the liquid issue by calling for the syrup to be reduced.



I hadn't yet read your post when I'd posted mine.  As usual, you covered everything very well.  Great job.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 22, 2013)

This isn't my recipe, but it's one of the most decadent ice creams I've ever had. I highly recommend it!

Barbara Adams Beyond Wonderful » Chocolate-Espresso Ice Cream Recipe


----------



## bakechef (May 23, 2013)

My #1 favorite flavor.  Vanilla, when it is done right.  Homemade vanilla ice cream with high  quality cream (we have local stuff that is fantastic) is one of my favorite things.  We have a "frozen custard" place here that makes a product with very very little air in it, it has that homemade taste and it so incredibly smooth, some of the best vanilla ice cream around even if they do call it "custard"


----------

